# Halloween at Italia HiFi



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

That's right, Oct 31st at the Texas Motor Speedway we are having a MASQ/IASCA show. This is in conjunction with PASMAG and Formula DRIFT, so a car show, SQ event and drifting event all in one!

IASCA Event page is Here.

MASQ also has a new website up for this season with new rules and some minor class modifications.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately the track has put an end to our scheduled festivities, not allowing anyone in the paddock area and doesn't event want crowds in the parking lot. However we had a back up plan in place and so the show will still be Oct 31st but at a facility owned by HiFi Italia in Addison TX. Details can be found here


----------

